# 30 Little Known Facts about America



## Nelco (Mar 4, 2011)

*General looked over information*

Hopi Prophecy 

Who Owns America's Wealth?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VHNXTBwj80

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afMA_v-I42I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2twluaMUfY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AzdQNKkonc



H1N1 Swine Flu Vaccine Conspiracy Warning 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zld6HycQfkA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMIcxhl7WOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdnn9OAoArQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgcLC0SLNK4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcniJxck0gI




BREAST CANCER AWRENESS ONE!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfeNJVaH918

13!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAhjtbDmI1U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6OlQRCqxBg

silent wars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YisitQvBvOA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YisitQvBvOA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uige8sdpL3g..these go up to six

religion vs. truth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fphx0yzn1WU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD9f0XU_S78

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frwlyx2u8JE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyXIeB1qI6w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PE7VHDLnYw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PflixBTzi8o

Spirituality vs. Religion = Knowing vs. Faith 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiTbcDeFuhI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ04BAZxyeE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSk51Lp-vHU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7cylfQtkDg



some craziness:
http://youtu.be/Nrqi2njf7vg

http://youtu.be/Q496A2E5QCI

http://youtu.be/XGnBFFsoz8c

http://youtu.be/EIVbg2ErOYQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBh-fzoXjNY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpEoIiSl7n8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YRdfgKOq-4

http://youtu.be/YWUEZcwU4Y8


----------



## Nelco (Mar 4, 2011)

*General looked over information*


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

*General looked over information*

another pov
[video]http://youtu.be/41efCuDM5M8[/video]


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

YouTube - 30 Little Known Facts about America


----------



## Wasteland (May 11, 2011)

Irrelevant. So long as the people living in what they consider the United States consider themselves a sovereign nation, they will be a sovereign nation. If anybody were to try and change that, they would be swiftly met with all of the United States military power and might currently available regardless of "codes" or "regulations." Due to schisms of the Catholic church and renaissance activism, the church has no real hand in the politics or indeed the world with the exception of idealistic influence. Put simply, I call bullshit.


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

i could back this, but i don't feel like pulling up and reposting all the stuff on what the federal reserve is, who owns it, how they run the catholic church, what the catholic church is...instead feel fre to prove me wrong, with information you have.


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

*General looked over information*

30 Little Known Facts about America YouTube - Milk The Deadly Poison WATCH THIS!!!

Milk The Deadly Poison WATCH THIS!!! YouTube - Milk The Deadly Poison WATCH THIS!!!

A cancer-causing additive has been found in certain snacks YouTube - A cancer-causing additive has been found in certain snacks

12 Food Additives to Avoid 2 YouTube - 12 Food Additives to Avoid 2

YouTube - FEMA & DHS preparing for something BIG near Chicago!!

How To Read FEMA Markings YouTube - How To Read FEMA Markings

Fema Trains, Fema Coffins & Concentration Camps For Martial Law and empty walmart buildings YouTube - New World Order 2012 Illuminati, Fema Trains, Fema Coffins & Concentration Camps For Martial Law i've seen one by the tracks in indiaplo indiana..in the downtown area, before the metal tunnel going to avon..the cops showed up because they seen scruffy on camera..they never found us, but kept going up and down the tracks trying to find us..so if you want to go look, be fast about it..it's where the track v's off, going the wrong way.

rails profit up YouTube - TTTV 005 Rail Profits Up CDN High Speed Rail? Spectacular HO Layout Events on TrainTalk.TV

Massive Concrete Tombs Prepared in Phoenix, AZ and California -- FEMA Coffins YouTube - Massive Concrete Tombs Prepared in Phoenix, AZ and California -- FEMA Coffins

but than there's this YouTube - OMG THE FEMA TRAINS ARE BEING LOADED....

ol' satans army, interviewed by a rothschild YouTube - "Wake up America!" Still not convinced were in Martial law? 1/2 YouTube - "Wake up America!" Still not convinced were in Martial law? 2/2

who are the roths child? YouTube - THE ROTHSCHILDS 

THE WORLD'S RICHEST 10 PEOPLE YouTube - THE WORLD'S RICHEST 10 PEOPLE

Rothschilds and the Federal Reserve YouTube - Rothschilds and the Federal Reserve

30 Little Known Facts about America YouTube - 30 Little Known Facts about America 

The proof is in the Truth YouTube - The proof is in the Truth


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

*General looked over information*

A Lesson in History:They Stole our Freedom YouTube - A Lesson in History:They Stole our Freedom

The United States is a Corporation not a Country YouTube - The United States is a Corporation not a Country

America Is STILL A British Colony YouTube - America Is STILL A British Colony

Crass - Big A, Little A (Lyrics) YouTube - Crass - Big A, Little A (Lyrics)


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

A Lesson in History:They Stole our Freedom YouTube - A Lesson in History:They Stole our Freedom

The United States is a Corporation not a Country YouTube - The United States is a Corporation not a Country

America Is STILL A British Colony YouTube - America Is STILL A British Colony

Crass - Big A, Little A (Lyrics) YouTube - Crass - Big A, Little A (Lyrics)


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

Wasteland said:


> Irrelevant. So long as the people living in what they consider the United States consider themselves a sovereign nation, they will be a sovereign nation. If anybody were to try and change that, they would be swiftly met with all of the United States military power and might currently available regardless of "codes" or "regulations." Due to schisms of the Catholic church and renaissance activism, the church has no real hand in the politics or indeed the world with the exception of idealistic influence. Put simply, I call bullshit.



it's relevant when everything gets to where it's going..being oblivios to where we're headed, doesn't make it go away.
If you've got info to prove me wrong, than please do so.
i'm all about info wars..otherwise, your just blowin hot air.


----------



## Diagaro (May 11, 2011)

OMG!!! too fuckin many youtube vids, I would have been interested in this thread but the sheer amount of bandwidth this would require to properly follow - not to mention the time I would have to put in to get familiar with the picture is far outweighed by my morals of staying in the real world rather than the world wide web.


----------



## Nagrom (May 11, 2011)

Diagaro said:


> OMG!!! too fuckin many youtube vids, I would have been interested in this thread but the sheer amount of bandwidth this would require to properly follow - not to mention the time I would have to put in to get familiar with the picture is far outweighed by my morals of staying in the real world rather than the world wide web.



agreed


----------

